# Is this Armani watch real or fake?



## eddieo

Hello I recently purchased a ceramic Armani watch AR-1451 from a somewhat trusted Ebay seller he had over 1k Reviews at 100%. The price was very cheap at £112 while in other stores online it goes for £200-£500. 
I will be posting pictures please let me know what you guys think, if it's real or not ect.

Thanks


----------



## eddieo




----------



## Sprites

Hello Eddio and watchuseekers,

Don't mean to hijack your thread here but I think I may have bought an armani watch at the same dealer. Everything looks identical, does the bottom of the inner-box have these stickers aswell? (see image) 

I've heard armani watches are made in china so this could not be anything out of the ordinary. 

Anyways, I hear watchuseekers aren't big fans or expert's on armani watches but I'll be monitoring this thread to see if someone answers. Otherwise bring it to a watchmaker who can have a look 'under the hood'.

Greetings,

Sprites


----------



## crispyjm

There are a lot of these coming from china, some have chinese movements, some have the same Japanese movement as the originals pretty much impossible to tell 100% unless you got it from an authorised dealer then you would know it is genuine


----------



## StufflerMike

@ Sprites

Imho you can't distill from a box Made in China if the watch is fake or real. A stroll through Baselworld would tell you that a great percentage of watch/jewellery boxes are made in China (or India), based on the number of boothes.


----------



## Sprites

I've contacted Armani to see if they can trace the serial number. I do not know whether this is a service they provide or not but thought it was worth a shot. Armani watches seem to be "serviced" (manufactured) by Fossil watches so maybe they can trace the manufacturer.


----------



## Sprites

stuffler said:


> @ Sprites
> 
> Imho you can't distill from a box Made in China if the watch is fake or real. A stroll through Baselworld would tell you that a great percentage of watch/jewellery boxes are made in China (or India), based on the number of boothes.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## jardel

Sprites said:


> Hello Eddio and watchuseekers,
> 
> Don't mean to hijack your thread here but I think I may have bought an armani watch at the same dealer. Everything looks identical, does the bottom of the inner-box have these stickers aswell? (see image)
> 
> I've heard armani watches are made in china so this could not be anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Anyways, I hear watchuseekers aren't big fans or expert's on armani watches but I'll be monitoring this thread to see if someone answers. Otherwise bring it to a watchmaker who can have a look 'under the hood'.
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> Sprites


Yes, most of the Armani watches are made in China, except for a few swiss-made Armani watches introduced last year from a new product line, by which Armani aims to seize a niche market of the middle-class.


----------



## reddahaydn

Hey guys. In my opinion only - armani watches arent very expensive so arent really faked to this extent ie. With boxes and papers as well. 
You will get the cheap obvious thialand rip offs but i dont think youd get too many people faking them with all the other stuff you have got. They also dont hold their value well.
Id tend to think you got a real one.


----------



## reddahaydn

Just checked mine. The certificate and book look the same. And box very similar. 
- id say with 98% confidence it would be real


----------

